# Sutton Place Young Offenders Secure Unit, Hull, Feb 2016



## wappy (Feb 28, 2016)

Sutton Place was a reformatory prison for young offenders in the criminal justice system deemed to be dangerous to themselves or others. The facility was opened in 1992 and achieved "Outstanding" status by government inspectors. The secure unit had 10 beds and provided services for boys and girls up to 17 years old.

The facility closed in 2009 after the Youth Justice Board decided not to renew the units £1.8million contract.

Sutton Place's manager Roy Walker, who has worked at the home since it was opened and has managed it for all but six months of its 17 years, was awarded an OBE for his work at the site in 2003.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice, enjoyed that thank you


----------



## krela (Feb 29, 2016)

Happy looking place that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice one...


----------



## tazong (Feb 29, 2016)

Thats a cracker bud - nicley done


----------



## smiler (Feb 29, 2016)

krela said:


> Happy looking place that. Thanks for posting.



Yeah, six months there and they'll have aged ten years, Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice I like this place thanks for posting


----------



## Rubex (Mar 1, 2016)

Cool place for an explore  great shots as always Wappy!


----------



## Ryan99 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for that


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice one, cheers for sharing


----------



## scottyg100 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks an amazing explore, 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nathan75 (Dec 15, 2021)

wappy said:


> Sutton Place was a reformatory prison for young offenders in the criminal justice system deemed to be dangerous to themselves or others. The facility was opened in 1992 and achieved "Outstanding" status by government inspectors. The secure unit had 10 beds and provided services for boys and girls up to 17 years old.
> 
> The facility closed in 2009 after the Youth Justice Board decided not to renew the units £1.8million contract.
> 
> ...


Was here before the secure unit got built. Looking for information on staff members. Any information can you please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Reeset (Jun 20, 2022)

Allot of good memories here I was 10 when I went in open unit and then transferred me to the secure unit for 2 years 
Was shocked when they said it was closed as I have seen and spoken to allot of staff that used to look after me when I was young 
Dunno how they put up with me shame about it allot of good memories 


Remember inpainted the face pictures in the gym erea lol


----------

